# KCS Grain Train At Marty's



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Train #2


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice video's Henson. Never seen someone smile like Henson did running that KCS train. 

Chris


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson; 

Thank you for the videos. Very nice. 

It is funny how an odd movement can catch the viewer's eye. I noticed something dancing around close to rail level on one of the last covered hoppers. Apparently the car had caught a small piece of vegetation on its front truck. Just made it look like it had come from a weedy siding. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Great down on the tracks view. Really looks real. Did you get any side view of the train? Like to see what a KCS grain cars colors are.. There difference on paint than I've seen...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, I think I have one and will try to get it loaded for you as soon as I can. Gone tonight and may have company for weekend. Just keep checking back here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson 
I'z never thought of setting a camera in that spot. I should of had you'z get the other two strings of cars and made a longer train. 
Great Job.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, not very good I moved and the shot got to high.Maybe you can stop it and get what you want.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's guy... Really dose stands out. 
I noticed the first car behind the Eng's. was a lighter color ( Maybe light gray.) and looks like same logo as the black ones on the back of the train. Is that right? Two difference KC color grain cars. 
tk's again for the video.









Note: just re-fresh the page and before running the video it now looks like weathered black grain car in the lead.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I was try to put a little dust on the battery and got it a little heavy. The rest of the cars are Marty's.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos of the grain train, Henson... 

I have one of the Bloggie cameras as well and used it on all the vidoes I took at Richards.


----------

